# Free quick Christmas knit



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

http://wayfaringyarns.com/quick-christmas-knits/bonneville-bulky-hat/
Let me know what you think!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice hat .


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Someone will have a warm head this winter.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice hat!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice hat


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks lovely and warm. :thumbup:


----------



## dangelo422 (Oct 23, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Loving this hat!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Sweet hat!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Perfect...I love your poncho too!!!!!....thank you for sharing!!
julie


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

nice!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

It shows what the right yarn can do for a simple pattern.


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> http://wayfaringyarns.com/quick-christmas-knits/bonneville-bulky-hat/
> Let me know what you think!


love the hat but am unable to print pattern any advise


----------



## Sara Mae (Feb 23, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

britmaid said:


> love the hat but am unable to print pattern any advise


I have a link to the download on Ravelry. Have you tried to print that? Let me know if it works it out. 
Selena


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, Julie. Always happy to share &#128522;


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

riversong200 said:


> It shows what the right yarn can do for a simple pattern.


I agree! This is my secret weapon 😊


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice hat.


----------

